# Is this a legit Fire Red cartridge?



## Cheekee (Jul 26, 2015)

I can't tell, it has an embossed label, but as people know, the fakes are getting better, and better.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 26, 2015)

Everything checks out for me. The game code, AGB-BPRE-USA checks out, the logo is nicely centered on the label, the ESRB logo looks correct, TPC's logo looks good, there's the stamp indentations on the sticker as well, and the GBA logo just under the cart grip looks properly pressed.

Best way to know though: Is there a battery behind that label to the top-right?


----------



## Randomdude0 (Jul 26, 2015)

Check the connectors theres usually a "Nintendo" label above them. Usually those are more likely to be legit.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 26, 2015)

Randomdude0 said:


> Check the connectors theres usually a "Nintendo" label above them. Usually those are more likely to be legit.


I wouldn't rely on that, as I've seen fakes that have that NINTENDO label there. I saw some photos recently in which it actually did look like it was legit, but it did actually turn out to be fake. I was really impressed, actually.


----------



## Fat D (Jul 26, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Best way to know though: Is there a battery behind that label to the top-right?


I was just about to complain that FR/LG have no clock. Then I remembered that bootlegs often use SRAM.


----------



## Randomdude0 (Jul 26, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> I wouldn't rely on that, as I've seen fakes that have that NINTENDO label there. I saw some photos recently in which it actually did look like it was legit, but it did actually turn out to be fake. I was really impressed, actually.


 
I know, i've seen those too even with a perfect glossy label, but if it doesn't have it you can straight up discard it.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 26, 2015)

Fat D said:


> I was just about to complain that FR/LG have no clock. Then I remembered that bootlegs often use SRAM.


Yeah. I have a few bootlegs myself, so that's usually the first thing I'd check for, otherwise I'd look at the label quality, then the cartridge pressing technique, followed by the NINTENDO print on the chip.


Randomdude0 said:


> I know, i've seen those too even with a perfect glossy label, but if it doesn't have it you can straight up discard it.


Yeah. They really are getting better. Eventually you'll have to actually open the cartridge to truly know.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2015)

@ various the fakes have been getting pretty good lately, we are a bit beyond a 3 in 1 with a label made on an inkjet these days.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/is-this-a-legit-pal-copy-of-ninja-cop-ninja-five-o.390496/

You are really going to have to open it up and have a look at the PCB. You might be able to figure some stuff out from the pins on the cart (some of those fakes have slightly longer exposed ground pins) but opening it is the best way.

For pokemon it is not really a problem to open them -- if you plan to resell it then it seems people do like to have the batteries replaced and thus you have a legit reason to open it up to have a look.


----------



## migles (Jul 26, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> For pokemon it is not really a problem to open them -- if you plan to resell it then it seems people do like to have the batteries replaced and thus you have a legit reason to open it up to have a look.


fire red and leaf green doesn't have a clock, neither a battery save...
if there is a battery on theese 2 games, its a fake...

but anyway, if he opens it up, i don't actually believe that decreases the value if he does it propertly... at least he can confirm it's a legit cartridge

OP, the case checks out... but only way to find its really real, its openning


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2015)

Gah got mixed up on my pokemons. Yeah Flash save and no RTC on those ones so no batteries should be there.

Anyway opening it should not leave a mark unless you slip with the screwdriver (no ultrasonic welds or warranty stickers or anything) so do open it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2015)

It's a GBA cart, often can't tell with these.
As long as it fully works I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 26, 2015)

One time I had a bootleg Emerald cart.  Dumped the ROM, and it was 32MB, unlike the 16MB it should have been.  If you have the tools to do so, I recommend checking that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2015)

UniqueGeek said:


> One time I had a bootleg Emerald cart.  Dumped the ROM, and it was 32MB, unlike the 16MB it should have been.  If you have the tools to do so, I recommend checking that.



That means very little on the GBA -- GBA games do not have a size value in them and as such many tools (like the ones most people will use from DS flash carts) will default to 32 megs and leave you to fix the overdump with GBATA ( http://www.no-intro.org/tools.htm ) or something. Part of the problem is that the overdump will not necessarily be 00/FF (the stuff that usually trims) so you do not even have that option.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 26, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> That means very little on the GBA -- GBA games do not have a size value in them and as such many tools (like the ones most people will use from DS flash carts) will default to 32 megs and leave you to fix the overdump with GBATA ( http://www.no-intro.org/tools.htm ) or something. Part of the problem is that the overdump will not necessarily be 00/FF (the stuff that usually trims) so you do not even have that option.


Rudolph's GBA dumping tool, from experience, doesn't usually overdump. All Pokémon ROMs that I've dumped using it seem to be 16MB.

As well, OP, if the screw on the back is NOT a tri-wing screw like regular Nintendo products have, be very wary of it being fake. Some people do repairs and use a + screw to make it easier to open, although since it's a FireRed game, there should be no reason to open it.


----------



## Cheekee (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks guys, I don't actually own it yet.
 I wanted to check before I buy it, I asked the seller to upload pics of back, to figure it out more.


----------



## migles (Jul 26, 2015)

Cheekee said:


> Thanks guys, I don't actually own it yet.
> I wanted to check before I buy it, I asked the seller to upload pics of back, to figure it out more.


ask for a picture of the contacts area, you wanna see the letters on it
but outside, looks all good


----------



## sweis12 (Aug 7, 2015)

when I dump the rom of fake pokemon games, the save seems to get deleted? Thats how I check.


----------

